# Frage zum Folterfragebogen in zusammenhang zur Inkassofirma



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

hallo Forenteilnehmer 

Die Firma Strato hatte trotz meiner Kündigung ( welche auch von strato schriftlich bestätigt wurde ) weiterhin Beträge von meinem konto abgebucht. Trotz mehrerer Emails wurde keinerlei Rückbuchung veranlasst so das ich mich gezwungen sah die Lastschrift zu stornieren.
Wenige Tage später meldete sich deren Inkassobüro erneut mit der Forderung (plus den üblichen 
Inkassogebühren) Nach 3 Mahnungen in denen mir allerlei konsequenzen angedroht wurde hatte man die Angelegenheit anscheinend ausgebucht ( letzte Zahlungs  Frist war Anfang januar)

Um den Mißbrauch mit meinen Daten zu unterbinden  habe ich den kompletten sogenannten 
Folterfragebogen  (TFFF) per fax  dem inkassobüro Delta zukommen lassen 


........................................................................

Folgende Aufforderungen gemäß Bundesdatenschutzgesetz betreffen sämtliche über meine Person gespeicherten Daten, die Sie anhand dieser Adressen identifizieren können:

(bei snail-mail spam deine postadresse(n) eintragen, bei email spam deine email adresse(n), bei sms-spam deine handy-nummer... usw.) 
Gemäß Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) fordere ich Sie auf:

1. Sie haben mir gegenüber unverzüglich offenzulegen, welche Daten außer den oben aufgeführten Adressen Sie über meine durch diesen Namen/diese Adressen identifizierte Person gespeichert haben, und aus welchen Quellen sämtliche mich betreffenden Daten stammen.
§ 6 Abs. 2, § 28 Abs. 4, § 34 Abs. 1-3 BDSG

2. Sie haben den Verwendungszweck sämtlicher mich betreffenden Daten ebenfalls unverzüglich mir gegenüber offenzulegen.
§ 34 Abs. 1, § 43 Abs. 3 BDSG

3. Sie haben sämtliche meine Person/meine Adressen betreffenden Daten unverzüglich zu sperren und mir diese Sperrung zu bestätigen.
§ 28 Abs. 4, § 30 Abs. 3, § 43 Abs. 3, ferner § 4 Abs. 1 BDSG

4. Ich untersage Ihnen jedwede zukünftige Speicherung meine Person bzw. meine Adressen betreffenden Daten ohne meine vorherige ausdrückliche schriftliche Genehmigung.
§ 28 Abs. 4, § 4 Abs. 1,2 BDSG

5. Ich untersage Ihnen die Übermittlung dieser Daten an Dritte. Für bereits an Dritte übermittelte Daten fordere ich eine unverzügliche Sperrung.
§ 6 Abs. 2, § 28 Abs. 4 BDSG

6. Ich setze Ihnen zur Erfüllung dieser Forderung eine Frist von zwei Wochen beginnend mit dem Datum dieses Schreibens.

7. Für die aus diesem Schreiben resultierende, selbstverständlich ausdrücklich erwünschte Kommunikation benutzen Sie bitte ausschließlich meine Adresse (deine Adresse) (siehe oben).

(Optionale Zusatzkeule, nur in ganz hartnäckigen Fällen nötig
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür daß ich, sollten Sie dieses Schreiben ignorieren, mich gezwungen sehe, den zuständigen Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten zu informieren. Weitere rechtliche Schritte behalte ich mir vor.
§38 Abs. 4, § 43 Abs. 3 

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für Ihre Kooperation.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
....................................................................................



Am 1.3. ist folgendes antwortschreiben gekommen (ohne unterschrift / baukastenbrief):

Bezugnehmend auf Ihr fax vom....teilen wir Ihnen mit, das wir die Bearbeitung in unserem Haus beendet haben. Weiter teilen wir Ihnen mit, das wir Ihre Daten nur für unsere Verwendung gespeichert haben und diese nicht an Dritte weitergeben.
Auch erfolgen durch uns keine Meldungen an die Schufa o.ä

mfg

......................................


So - nun meine Frage ( sorry für die Länge )
Entspricht die Antwort dem was ich lt dem Folterfragebogen gefordert habe - reicht die Antwort der Inkassofirma 
oder sollte ich hier nachhaken ? 

viele Grüße

Frankfurterin1968


----------



## SEP (6 März 2006)

Woher stammt denn das angeblich bekannte "Folterfragebogen"-Muster?

Und:
Auf die zuletzt gestellte, konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen und zur Rechtlichen Bewertung darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2006)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Woher stammt denn das angeblich bekannte "Folterfragebogen"-Muster?


http://www.schnappmatik.de/TFFFFF/

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (6 März 2006)

*Re: Frage zum Folterfragebogen in zusammenhang zur Inkassofi*



			
				frankfurterin1968 schrieb:
			
		

> Entspricht die Antwort dem was ich lt dem Folterfragebogen gefordert habe - reicht die Antwort der Inkassofirma
> oder sollte ich hier nachhaken ?


Frage doch mal bei T5F (Link hierüber von CP) nach - der hat das Ding erfunden und muss doch wissen, was das soll.
Ansonsten gilt hier, was SEP geschrieben hat.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Ja da habe ich zu detailliert formuliert
ich habe mich halt geärgert !° 
Auf meine mail in denen ich auf den sachverhalt hingewiesen habe wurde null eingegangen. Nur mit einem neuen Mahnbrief.
Als ob dort keine mails gelesen werden.
Ich habe dann sogar nochmal vorsichtshalber die selbe mail 2 mal geschickt . Mit Hinweis das die Kündigung sogar bestätigt wurde - ohne erfolg.
Mein Fax mit dem Folterfragebogen ist ja immerhin angekommen

gruß


----------

